# schlauchboot,alu oder luft



## icemen (3. November 2007)

hallo boardis bin neu hier und finde ist eine echt super truppe hier .meine frage,will mir ein schlauchi kaufen l=3,20 b=1,55 mit 5ps , zum küsten nahen angeln.nun wurde mir gesagt das ein aluboden stabiler ist und man gut drauf stehen kann. ein luft boden hingegen ist leichter,für mich wichtig da das boot im auto transportiert werden soll, will auch alleine damit los also muß ich es auch allein auf und ab bauen können.eins noch wen man ein loch im hochdruck boden hat kriegt man das wieder dicht mit normalem flickzeug? für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden danke schonmal.


----------



## lille pojken (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

@ Icemen
Warum ins Auto und nicht Auf´s dach vom selbigen?????
dann kannst dir auch eine Schale zulegen die ein wenig stabiler ist !!!!
Schau mal hier z.B www.linder.se schöne und sehr stabiel
Viel Spass hier
MvH Lars


----------



## icemen (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



lille pojken schrieb:


> @ Icemen
> Warum ins Auto und nicht Auf´s dach vom selbigen?????
> dann kannst dir auch eine Schale zulegen die ein wenig stabiler ist !!!!
> Schau mal hier z.B www.linder.se schöne und sehr stabiel
> ...


danke für die schnelle antwort,interessante seite ich habe aber nur ein kleinen schuppen als lager möglichkeit deshalb muß es zerlegbar sein.nochmal danke


----------



## lille pojken (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Die Alu-schalen sind wetterbeständieg und mussen somit nicht in einen Schuppen und könnte drausen liegen bleiben und das mit den löchern fällt auch weg !!!!

Viel spass weiterhin

MvH Lars


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

|good:

wenn es aber doch unbedingt ein schlauchi sein muss, dann würde ich den aluboden vorziehen. das macht keine 10kg gewichtsunterschied, und mit übung bekommst du den boden auch alleine rein


----------



## lille pojken (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> wenn es aber doch unbedingt ein schlauchi sein muss, dann würde ich den aluboden vorziehen. das macht keine 10kg gewichtsunterschied, und mit übung bekommst du den boden auch alleine rein


 
Sehe das auch so mit dem Boden wuerde aber immer eine feste Schale vorziehen und im Preis nehmen die sich auch nicht so viel
Mvh Lars


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Moin!

Bin auch lange mit einem Schlauchi unterwegs gewesen.
Mein Boot hatte einen Holzboden. Ich denke bis auf die Tatsache das 
Alu leichter ist, ist der Unterschied nicht groß.

Ich würde einen "stabilen" Boden immer vorziehen!
Mein Schlauchi hatte 3,05 Meter Länge und es war 
kein Problem es alleine aufzubauen und zu transportieren.


----------



## nemles (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Hallo,

Bin ebenfalls langjähriger Schlauchbootfan.
Raystar GT 3,80m mit Holzboden und 4,5 PSer hintendran.

Die ganze Mimik ist in ca. 20-30 min alleine aufgebaut.
Nur ins Wasser krieg ich das Teil dann nicht mehr alleine.
Mit ein Grund, warum ich nie alleine auf die Ostsee fahre.
Ich würde allerdings sowieso (schon aus Sicherheitsgründen) 
nur zu zweit raus fahren. Und stehen beim Angeln in so`ner Schale...naja ich weiss nich...nur im Notfall.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## lille pojken (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Na sicher ist ein schlauchi nicht das duemste habe selber mit einem darmals in Deutschland angefangen ein Wiking auch mit holzboden rund um Fehmarn.
jetzt in Schweden habe ich mit einem Ockelbo weiter gemacht und bin jetzt bei einem Schweriner -Weftbau zum Trollen gelandet und werde auch so schnell nicht mehr davon los kommen|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Jetzt fahre ich auch mit "Schwedischem Silber" durch die Gegend aber das Feeling
wie früher mit dem Schlauchi ist irgendwie anders :q


----------



## lille pojken (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jetzt fahre ich auch mit "Schwedischem Silber" durch die Gegend aber das Feeling
> wie früher mit dem Schlauchi ist irgendwie anders :q


 Sind ja auch irgendwie genial die teile!!!!
Ich habe aber lieber "Schwedisches Silber" an der Rute Und im Boot:q


----------



## nemles (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Achso,

hatte Deine Frage vom Anfang noch nicht beantwortet.

Wenn Du auf See merkst, das Du in der Druckhülle ein Leck
hast, sieh zu das Du aufs Trockne kommst (is ja logisch).
Hatte ich aber selber noch nie gehabt. Beim Angeln ist es
fast unmöglich, sich nen Haken da rein zu rammen und mit 
spitzen Gegenständen geht man halt vorsichtig um.

Falls Du aber trotzdem mal ein Leck hast, nicht mit Fahrad
Flickzeug bei gehen!!! Es gibt spezielles Schlauchboot 
"Flickzeug". Und damit auch nicht zu sparsam sein.
Lieber ein grösseres Stück überkleben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Schlauchboot Flickzeug ist gut! Ich hatte auch eine Miniloch, 
ich Depp hatte einen Schlitzschraubenzieher reingerammt, in der *Bodenplane*
hab es von meinem Reifenhändler Vulkanisieren lassen und es hat Jahre gehalten
und hält bei dem neuen Besitzer immer noch :q


----------



## nemles (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Is mit Sicherheit die besser und sicherste Alternative.

Hatte erst ein Mal ein Leck (allerdings nicht in der Druckhülle),
hab aber drei Versuche gebraucht, das wieder dicht zu kriegen.


----------



## icemen (3. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

danke an die ganzen antworten jungs,denkemal das ich mich für den alu boden entscheiden werde.will damit ja nicht sonst wie weitraus halt das ich mal wens sein muß auch mal 10meter wassertiefe ereicht kriege,bin drei jahre bellyboat gefahren und war dementsprechent auch nicht weit draußen.sind paarmal mit einem kleinen boot(gfk)zum pilken und schleppen draußen gewesen und bin seit dem absolut begeistert vom bootsangeln ist eine echt super sache. deswegen muß ein schlauchi her. nochmal an die schlauchbootfahrer seit ihr mit euren booten zufrieden.und an die die eins hatten warum seit ihr umgestiegen


----------



## Carptigers (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Morgen , also ich fahre ein Schlauchboot mit Airdeck . Hatte vorher eins mit Holzboden. Habe es nie bereut umzusteigen !!!
Erstens kann man den Boden im Boot liegen lassen und zusammenrollen.Zweitens viel leichter . Drittens stabil genug!!!
Lege Sicherhaltshalber immer einen Kunstrasen ins Boot , falls der Fisch mit Drilling mal aus dem Eimer hüpfen sollte .
Also ich wär für Airdeck !!! Allein schon wegen dem Transport .


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Und stehen beim Angeln in so`ner Schale...naja ich weiss nich...nur im Notfall.
> 
> Gruß und Petri


 
ich kann in meinem Yamaha 330F bei einigermaßen ruhigem wetter immer schön im stehen pilken, ist alles kein problem. habe mein boot im winter immer in der gartenhütte gelagert. auf und abbauen also nur einmal pro jahr, das mach ich dann aber auch alleine, klappt gut. hab einen holzboden drinne, da möchte ich zum schutz jetzt PVC oder sowas draufkleben

fahren tu ich mit dem boot rund um fehmarn, manchmal bzw in letzter zeit öfters auch turen die mich dann soweit bringen, dass dänemark kürzer ist


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Ich habe mir aus diesen Gründen, damit das Boot auch in den Kofferraum eines VW Golfes passt und alleine einsetzbar ist, eine Schlauchboot mit Airtec statt mit festem Bodengekauft .

Konkret habe ich das Quicksilver310 EAD mit einem Hochdruckluftboden (Airtec). Die Vorteile haben mich seitdem überzeugt: geringeres Packmaß, enormer Gewichtsvorteil, leichterer Aufbau. Durch die festen Ruderverankerungen läßt sich das Boot auch leicht rudern. Ich habe das Boot seitdem sehr intensiv zum Angeln in Ostsee, Nordsee und an Schwedischen Seen mir allen ihren Tücken (unerwartetete Steine/Felsen unter Wasseroberfläche, Wetterumschwünge mit starkem Wind und höheren Wellen usw.) eingesetzt und kann es nach bisheriger Erfahrung uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Gegen Dreck und Hakenspitzen habe ich zwei Gummifußmatten für LKW im Baumarkt gekauft und lege die in's Boot.
Ich habe trotzdem schon viele Wobbler und Pilker auf dem Luft-Boden gehabt ... ohne Folgen 

Als Motor habe ich einen 5 PS; 4Takter; externen Tank; Bodenseezulassung von Mercury.

Niemals würde ich einen anderen als den Hochdruckluftboden Boden nehmen|wavey:


----------



## Achmin (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Hallo,
ich habe ein bombard tropik 3,80 mit 15 ps Selva.
Boot war gut gebraucht, Motor neu.
Habe das Boot siet Anfang des Jahres und insgesamt vier mal in diesem Jahr damit auf der Ostsee.
Zum Motor: meiner läuft klasse. wäre das Boot aber - wie aus meiner Sicht Sicht ausreichend nur 3,20m lang _ würde ein 5pser völlig ausreichend.

Zum Boot: meins hat einen Holzboden. Das ist beim Aufbau schon ein gewisser Aufwand. Wenn ich am Wasser ankomme, habe ich bei gelassener Vorgehensweise 1,5 Stunden nötig, bis ich wirklich los fahre.
Das Gewicht geht aber alleine. 
Die Fahreigenschaften sind zufriedenstellend. Bei ruhigem Wasser bin ich richtig schnell. Bei Wellengang muß man halt langsamer fahren. Das Sicherheitsgefühl war auch bei einer plötzlich auftretenden satten Windstärke 5 noch gegeben.
Bei klarem Wetter kann ich aber auf die 20m Linie fahren.
Im Stehen angele ich aber nie. Kein Freibord! Du liegst ganz schnell im Wasser. Auch wenn Du dann einen Lebensretterhaken am Spiegel hast, ist es nicht leicht, wieder ins Boot zu kommen.
Man kann auch gut im Sitzen angeln.

Wenn ich mir nochmal eins kaufe, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch eins mit Luftboden nehmen. Die Gefahr von Löchern halte bei den Schläuchen ehr für größer, als auf dem Boden. Abgesehen davon hatte ich bis auf das letzte mal jedesmal kleine Löcher, die ich aber mit Zweikomponenetenkleber für PVC sicher flicken konnte.

Unterm Strich finde ich Schlauchi klasse: ziehmlich sicher, man ist sehr unabhängig, schnell auf der Strasse, die Kosten sind nicht zu hoch, auch außerhalb des Angelns noch Spaß mit der Familie (z.B. Tube fahren - aber wohl erst ab ca. 15ps),...


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



icemen schrieb:


> und an die die eins hatten warum seit ihr umgestiegen




Ich bin eigentlich nur aus Platzgründen umgestiegen, von
305 Schlauch auf 440 Aluboot ist schon ein Sprung und
erleichtert einem das Leben.

Obwohl das Schlauchi in 10 Minuten aufgebaut war hatte ich
darauf auch keine Lust mehr und noch weniger auf das nasse
Boot im Auto.

Jetzt komme ich zwar nur noch mit 90KM/H durchs Land aber
wir sind ja beim Angeln und nicht auf der Flucht :q


----------



## nemles (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Bin ja gar nicht umgestiegen. Nach wie vor Schlauchi-Fan.

Aber wie Torsk schon geschrieben hat: Immer nasses Auto.
Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nach ner Unterstellmöglichkeit
hier in der Umgebung, damit ich den orangen Flitzer auf nem
Trailer lassen kann.

So bleibt mir nur: Abens Auto beladen,
nächsten Morgen früh losfahren, Teile an den Strand tragen, 
aufbauen, rausfahren, SPASS haben, reinfahren, abbauen,
nach Hause fahren, auspacken, Auto trocken legen, 
Schlauchi ebenfalls wieder zum Trocknen aufbauen,
abbauen.......verpacken im Keller und warten auf das nächste Mal.

Hat also Vor- und Nachteile son Schlauchi. 


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

hallo das ist echt interesant was ihr so schreibt,jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln ob alu oder luft naja luft ist echt praktischer und stehen muß ja nicht sein.halt wegen der sicherheit habt ihr schon recht.wie sieht es aus wen ihr euer boot alleine am strand aufbaut und es zu wasser lässt,habt ihr nicht bedenken das der hochdruckboden durch einpaar spitze steine beschädigt wird oder kriegt ihr das boot ohne grundkontakt ins wasser.                  an Torsk NI-3,05 gegen 4.40meter ist schon heftig kommt bei mir leider nicht in frage


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Ein Schlauchboot hat mit hochgeklapptem Motor fast keinen Tiefgang, das heisst Du
bekommst das Boot ohne große "Kontakte" ins und aus dem Wasser.

Ich hab den Boot immer mit dem Bug zum Wasser aufgebaut und es dann am Heck
hochgehoben und sozusagen auf der Nase ins Wasser geschoben (auf dem Sand). 
Bei der ersten Welle schwamm das Boot ganz ohne Kontakt.

Eine Waathose ist sehr angenehm beim Strandslippen aber es ist 
gaaaanz wichtig die Hose an Bord auszuziehen! Ansonsten spielst 
Du im Falle des Überbordgehens Pose- mit den Füßen nach oben 

Und nicht vergessen dann wieder eine normale Hose anzuziehen :q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



icemen schrieb:


> hallo das ist echt interesant was ihr so schreibt,jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln ob alu oder luft naja luft ist echt praktischer und stehen muß ja nicht sein.halt wegen der sicherheit habt ihr schon recht.wie sieht es aus wen ihr euer boot alleine am strand aufbaut und es zu wasser lässt,habt ihr nicht bedenken das der hochdruckboden durch einpaar spitze steine beschädigt wird oder kriegt ihr das boot ohne grundkontakt ins wasser. an Torsk NI-3,05 gegen 4.40meter ist schon heftig kommt bei mir leider nicht in frage


 
wenn schlauchboote durch sand kaputt gehen würden, dann wären sie nicht seetauglich


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ein Schlauchboot hat mit hochgeklapptem Motor fast keinen Tiefgang, das heisst Du
> bekommst das Boot ohne große "Kontakte" in und aus dem Wasser.
> 
> Ich hab den Boot immer mit dem Bug zum Wasser aufgebaut und es dann am Heck
> ...


hallo Torsk NI das hört sich ja super an dadurch hast du ja kaum boden kontakt ,das ist ein super tip .und das mit der wathose hatte mir beim bellyboaten schon sorgen gemach trotz schwimmweste


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wenn schlauchboote durch sand kaputt gehen würden, dann wären sie nicht seetauglich


von sand war auch nicht die rede


----------



## dat_geit (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Nochmals was zum Thema Wathose.................
die gemachten Angaben über die Luft in der Wathose sind nur zum Teil richtig.

Schließlich gibt es ja auch noch die Schwimmweste und hast du schon mal in inem richtigen Überlebensanzug auf dem Wasser gelegen, damit kannste auch die Beine nicht auf Tauchstation schicken.

Ausserdem kann die Luft auch entweichen, wenn der Gürtel erst nach Kontakt mit dem nassen Element festgezogen wird.

Ich fahre schon verdammt lange mit ner Wathose, nem Floater und ner Schwimmweste in diversen Booten und kann solche Ausführungen nicht nachvollziehen.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Im Belly hält dich ne Neoprenhose stundenlang warm, ohne dass du ne Unterkühlung bekommst.

Das kann sie auch wunderbar, wenn du in einem Schlauchi bei den derzeitigen Temps über Bord gehst.

Aber macht was ihr wollt, denn mein Arsch ist es ja nicht, der trotz der Anfahrt eines Rettungskreuzers unterkühlt wird.

Und kommt mir nicht mit euren 69,- € Floatern, die dann auch noch das Wunder vollbringen sollen, euch warm zu halten........das Thema haben wir hier geklärt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Nochmals was zum Thema Wathose.................
> die gemachten Angaben über die Luft in der Wathose sind nur zum Teil richtig.
> 
> Schließlich gibt es ja auch noch die Schwimmweste und hast du schon mal in inem richtigen Überlebensanzug auf dem Wasser gelegen, damit kannste auch die Beine auf Tauchstaion schicken.
> ...



Bitte lass uns beim Thema Schlauchboot für icemen bleiben.
Ich denke mein Nebensatz war schon fast zuviel


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Der Hochdruckluftboden kommt doch mit Steinen gar nicht in Kontakt ... Der Boden ist doch eingelegt, und dadurch ist eine dicke feste Bodenhaut zwischen den Steinen und dem Hochdruckboden, zudem auch noch etwas Spielraum zwischen Steinen und dem Hochdruckboden ist durch einen Kiel (V-Kiel).

Du kannst auf dem Hochdruckluftboden genauso stehen wie auf einem Alu oder Holzboden .... der Hochdruckboden ist aufgepumpt hart und stabil, der ist doch keine Luftmatratze ...


----------



## dat_geit (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Ach ja und es gibt auch sehr große Wannen, in die auch dein Schlauchi im auto passen würde...., ich mach das nämlich auch so.

Ich fahre ein Metzeler Aztek, Baujahr 1977, Hypalon Gewebe, mit separaten Heckspiegel und einem Volvo Penta 2 Takter mit 6PS.

2,90m und 1,23. Innenmaße 202cm und 55cm.

Ich liebe es das Ding allein überall ohne Slippen ins Wasser zu bekommen.
Ich ntze es im Hafen von HH, auf der Stör und in der Ostsee, wenn Wind und Wellen es zulassen.

Das Boot hat einen Luftboden und macht bei voller Beladung ungefähr 11km/h.


----------



## lille pojken (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein aber mir streuben sich die Nackenhaare wenn ich das immer lese mit dem Stehen im Schlauchi ihr seit wohl noch nicht Baden gegangen bei solch einer Veranstaltung und dann auch noch bei den Wassertemperaturen die jetzt kommen das kann so schnell in die Hose gehen und dann hilft auch keine Rettungsweste oder der gleichen mehr.


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ein Schlauchboot hat mit hochgeklapptem Motor fast keinen Tiefgang, das heisst Du
> bekommst das Boot ohne große "Kontakte" ins und aus dem Wasser.
> 
> Ich hab den Boot immer mit dem Bug zum Wasser aufgebaut und es dann am Heck
> ...


dan spielt es ja keine große rolle mit dem mehr gewicht vom aluboden da es nur vom auto bis an den strand getragen werden muß und dan reingelegt wird und wen ich es dan so ins wasser lasse wie oben geschildert stört mich das gewicht doch garnicht und ich habe ein festen boden. dan ist es doch garnicht aufwendiger. und der boden wird ja nur reingelegt oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Der Boden wird reingelegt und seitlich mit Aluschienen fixiert.
Es ist ratsam das Boot erstmal nur mit 1/3 der Luft zu befüllen
und dann den Boden reinzulegen, damit erleichtert man sich den
Aufbau ungemein.


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

sind die aluschienen am aluboden dran oder am boot


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

hier mal ein Bild von meiner Ex 
da kann man die Schienen gut sehen.

Sie sind seperat und werden durch den Druck in den Schläuchen
zwischen Schlauch und Boden festgekeilt.


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

ok ist mir jetzt klar.also ist das gewicht vom boden nur vom auto zum strand zu spüren. danke Torsk NI und danke an alle die mir so nett weiter geholfen haben finde das board echt klasse wurde hier supernett aufgenommen


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Nur mal zu den den Gewichten, ich konnte mir das Boot auf die eine Schulter packen
und den 4PSer gleichzeitg am entgegengesetzten Arm noch locker ein paar Meter weit tragen.

Ok bin vielleicht auch nicht gerade der Hoecker aber soo schwer ist das auch wieder nicht.


----------



## icemen (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

wie jetzt meins du das man das boot alleine getragen kriegt dan könnte ich auch das boot am auto aufbauen und an strand tragen ca.50-60meter.und könnte auch bei steinigem strand das boot ins wasser heben und dan erst den motor an hängen.habe gedacht das es zum alleine tragen zu unhandlich wäre


----------



## Fastroller (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Moin,

wenn du viel Gerödel ( Boot, Boden etc ) schleppen willst, und dir viel zeit beim aubauen deines bootes nehmen willst, dann solltest du au jedenfall eines mit aluboden nehmen.

Solltest du es einfacher mögen, dann wirst wohl auch du die für ein Luftboden entscheiden, das geht nämlich so:
1. Boot ausrollen und mittels Akkupumpe aublasen
2. Mit Fußpumpe oder Kompressor auf den notwendigen luftdruck bringen
3. Paddel einhängen.
4. Motor anhängen
5. Losfahren

Aufbau allein ca. 15 Minuten, absolut stressfrei !!!!!

Empfehlungen:

1. http://www.suzuki.de/marine/index.html

2. http://www.suzuki.de/marine/index.html

Das Thema des Allein ins Wasser bzw. wieder raus erledigtst Du hiermit:

hier das 400er, wegen der großen Räder.

http://www.eckla.de/index074.php

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir natürlich auch noch die Boote von Zodiac ( teuer) Allroundmarin, Lodestar, Yamaha oder das vorher gepostete Quicksilver ansehen.

Beim Suzumar überzeugt neben dem Preis ( ca. 1000,- € )auch das gewicht von nur 31,5 KG sowie die Verarbeitung und die gute Sitzhöhe durch das extrem tiefe V- Kiel.

Viel Spass !!!


----------



## Fastroller (4. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Sorry ist schon spät|kopfkrat,

der 2te Link sollte dieser sein:

http://www.honda.de/content/marine/schlauchboote_luftboden_daten.php?mv=767

#h

Das Boot kostet so um die 1.100,- €

Ist etwas schicker als das Suzumar, dafür aber auch gute 6,5 KG schwerer.|bla:


----------



## icemen (5. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

die Auflistung hört sich ja schnell gemacht an und das mit den großen rädern ist immer noch ne möglichkeit wen es zu schwer werden sollte,toll das es so ein ding gibt. also da das luftboden Boot ja leichter und schneller aufgebaut ist und auch recht stabil ist (vom boden her)ist es vieleicht doch die bessere wahl


----------



## Berat (10. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Guck mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_HGkukfn_A
Das stabilste Boot auf dem Markt (PP). Absolut pflegefrei. Gewicht des Bootes (WB8): 32 Kg. L: 251 cm, B: 132 cm ohne Schläuche. WB10: 300 cm/151cm. Allein aufs Autodach mit verzurren: 100 sec. (Video von mir). Schläuche optional (6,5 Kg); verwende ich aber fast nie. Das Wichtigste: Die Schläuche kommen nicht mit dem Boden in Berührung. Verwende ich seit 7 Jahren auf MeFo (Bilder mit 4 schönen MeFos im WB8 sehen?). Man kann das WB mit Vollgas auf den steinigen Ostseestrand setzen. Passiert absolut nix. Über ebay sind WB8 schon für € 200,-- weggegangen. Tip: Schläuche kann man günstig andeweitig besorgen. Dann Gummikeder anlaminieren lassen. Rumpfseitig außen Kederleisten. Schnelleste Montage der Schläuche bei Bedarf (Angeln zu zweit; größere Motoren fahren).


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

You`ll sell nothing in the US without a cupholder


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

Ich versteh nicht, wieso sowenig Leute an ihrer Gummiwurst am Heckspiegel Slipräder anbringen.



> http://segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen33/schlauchbootzubehoer.htm


Runterscrollen!

Sind zwar genausoteuer wie ein Slipwagen, nehmen aber weit weniger Platz weg. Müssen auch nicht verzurrt werden beim Schieben. Und mit Motor sind die Boote meist auch recht brauchbar ausbalanciert.

(Das sollte sich auch recht günstig und einfach selberbauen lassen...)

Und wenn man sie montiert lässt beim Fahren sofern möglich (Platz) hat man auch echte Probleme überhaupt aufzusetzen. Bremsen aber ganz gut. (was nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss, z.B. beim Driften)




> Tip: Schläuche kann man günstig andeweitig besorgen. Dann Gummikeder anlaminieren lassen. Rumpfseitig außen Kederleisten. Schnelleste Montage der Schläuche bei Bedarf


Das interessiert mich jetzt aber. das könnte meinem Alukahn auch gut stehen  
Die werden also einfach wie ein Wohnwagenvorzelt eingezogen? Woher gibts die Schläuche günstig?
Und Können die sich montiert nicht auf und ab bewegen, oder sind da 2 Kederleisten dran?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## icemen (12. November 2007)

*AW: schlauchboot,alu oder luft*

hallo gerätefetischist   interesante seite  damit kriege ich das boot auch mal schnell raus, wenn das wetter sich rasch endert und am ufer die wellen größer werden


----------

